# How to Fix a damaged curb.



## Marty Gordon (Nov 5, 2016)

I was only trying to complete a few final items on this project when I discovered this problem and a few hours turned in to a few days. This is how these things usually go though.


----------



## like_to_retire (Oct 9, 2016)

Good job. I've done this type of work many times and you did some key things that many people fail to do and it makes all the difference.

1. You used concrete adhesive. I can't count the number of people I've seen forget this step. It's so important. They'll cement over top of dusty dry old cement and expect the new to stick.
2. Obvious, but many people ignore the re-bar support.
3. Consolidating the cement with a hammer. Smart. Many just pour it in and forget this step. Without it the cement never gets into the cracks and is a much weaker job.

ltr


----------



## Marty Gordon (Nov 5, 2016)

Well thank you very much for your comments and for pointing out the things I did correct. I am by no means a concrete EXPERT, but I did my carpentry apprenticeship under a custom home builder and have poured a lot of foundations and pads back in the day. I consider myself a well-rounded carpenter that takes a lot of pride in my work and I always aim to do things the absolute BEST way possible. I build things to last and refuse to take short cuts or cheap out on materials. The majority of the work I do nowadays is on my own investment properties (like the one above) although if I have nothing on the go I occasionally work with a few colleagues.


----------



## jasspayne (Dec 8, 2016)

*thanks for the video *

thanks for the video


----------



## Pushpinder (Dec 14, 2016)

great video! It will be very helpful for those who faces the similar problem!


----------

